# Rings and Chubs



## jfsjazz (Apr 26, 2020)

Hope all of you are safe, healthy,  and enjoying lots of great homemade foods!!

Made 10 lbs of a 50/50 mix of venison and beef, seasoned with Owen's Garlic Summer Sausage spice blend (which rocks!!) The chubs got chopped jalapenos and high temp cheddar. All smoked w a hickory and cherry blend. Chubs were finished off for about 3 hours in the sous vide. Before and after smoke pics attached.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

Fantastic work !! Nice job . Those look perfect .


jfsjazz said:


> Owen's Garlic Summer Sausage spice blend (which rocks!!)


I used it last week to make all beef sticks . I agree , it's great .


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 26, 2020)

Droool! 
Heck yeah, gimme a cheesy chub and a box of Triscuits.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 26, 2020)

Damn!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 26, 2020)

Job well done. Looks great . . .


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 26, 2020)

Man that looks awesome! What casing are you using for the rings?


----------



## jfsjazz (Apr 26, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks awesome! What casing are you using for the rings?


They are the trail bologna rings from Walton's.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 27, 2020)

jfsjazz said:


> They are the trail bologna rings from Walton's.


Thanks. Thats the ones I have. I ordered them a while ago to make ring bologna and never got the chance to make them. Do they peel easily? Yours look fantastic.


----------



## jfsjazz (Apr 27, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks. Thats the ones I have. I ordered them a while ago to make ring bologna and never got the chance to make them. Do they peel easily? Yours look fantastic.


Yes, they peel very easily.  I keep them on while they're vac sealed and frozen as they have some of the smokiness in them and I want to keep as much of that flavor as possible.  Once thawed, they peel off without a problem.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2020)

Nicely done and  looks great


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 27, 2020)

Awesome looking stuff!  Very nice - Like!

BTW - I use Owens BBQ for all of my jerky needs.  They have great flavors for sure.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2020)

JFSJ, Awesome looking sausage !!!!!


----------



## 73saint (May 1, 2020)

This is awesome!  I just got some 40mm beef rounds and was looking for a good bologna recipe.  I think I’ll do this, and add cheese and peppers.


----------



## jfsjazz (May 1, 2020)

73saint said:


> This is awesome!  I just got some 40mm beef rounds and was looking for a good bologna recipe.  I think I’ll do this, and add cheese and peppers.


Good for you saint!  Have fun with the project and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## illini40 (May 1, 2020)

Nice! Looks great!

What process did you follow? How does the sous vide fit into the process?

I am a bit intimidated by trying my hand at sausage.


----------



## disco (May 2, 2020)

What great sausage! Big like!


----------



## Ishi (May 2, 2020)

Everything looks like perfection! Wish I could taste it! Nice work


----------



## jfsjazz (May 2, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Nice! Looks great!
> 
> What process did you follow? How does the sous vide fit into the process?
> 
> I am a bit intimidated by trying my hand at sausage.


Don't be intimidated!  Follow the advice and guidance from this forum's many knowledgeable members and you'll be fine.

After the meat is seasoned I grind it a second time through the 3/16 plate.  Casings are then stuffed and tied; I hang them with S hooks from an upper shelf in my smoker.  You basically dry the sticks first, then add smoke, then gradually raise the smoker temps over several hours until you hit the final IT.    So, for example, an hour at 120, no smoke. Then add smoke and go 130 for 1/2 hour, 140 for 1/2 hour, 150 for an hour, 160 for an hour, 180 -200 until you hit the final IT.  This isn't a hard and fast formula; some variation of it should work as well.

I finish the chubs in my sous vide just to be sure that these thicker pieces are fully cooked.  So, when they get to around 150 degrees IT, I vac seal them and put them in the SV at 155 for about 4-5 hours.  Not necessary, just a personal preference.  By the way, I only do this because I can.  I smoked chubs to a safe temp for years before I ever had a SV unit and I'm proud to say they always came out great and no one got sick eating the goods. So, the SV is nice but not necessary.

Make the sausage, have fun with it, and let us know how it turned out!!!!


----------



## jfsjazz (May 2, 2020)

Ishi said:


> Everything looks like perfection! Wish I could taste it! Nice work


Come to Ohio, (with a mask) and I'll load you up curbside!!!!


----------



## jfsjazz (May 2, 2020)

Thanks to all on this thread who posted positive comments on my latest project. 

Great results happen because of all the wonderful members on this forum who are willing to help with advice and guidance. It's amazing and impressive that someone who may be halfway across the country would be willing to help out as though they were right there with you!!!  

Cheers to all!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2020)

Very Nice Work, Jazz!!
Beautiful Products!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (May 4, 2020)

Those look awesome!


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2020)

looks great. Nicely done.

Boykjo


----------

